# 12 YO Golden on Steroids



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry you and your pup must go through this. You might consider finding a pet sitter or neighbor to come and visit once a day. Your boy has had a lifetime of NOT using the bathroom in the house and sometimes this can create stress... he may not understand why you want him to go on the pads in the house. Just a thought.


----------



## mcrane12533 (Mar 6, 2019)

*Doggie Diapers?*



puddles everywhere said:


> I'm so sorry you and your pup must go through this. You might consider finding a pet sitter or neighbor to come and visit once a day. Your boy has had a lifetime of NOT using the bathroom in the house and sometimes this can create stress... he may not understand why you want him to go on the pads in the house. Just a thought.


Thank you for your reply.. Do you think that Doggie Diapers would work, or would that be the same?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Lots of people with little dogs use what's called a belly band, basically strapping an absorbent pad around their dogs. The problem with this is the quantity of urine output (big dog, more pee) can cause so much irritation to the skin. Much like a baby sitting in a wet diaper all day. Think about how often you change a baby and they still get diaper rash. And they seldom stay in place on a big dog.

At this age and condition, JMHO show this boy some respect and get a sitter. You may only have him for a short time. Might check with your vet and see if one of the staff would make a quick visit at lunch? Colleges have bulletin boards with local people trying to make extra money. Maybe if weather permits you could run to HomeDepot or Tractor Supply and purchase a fenced in enclosure and lock it? Get a dog house to keep comfortable!

But to answer your question, this is an option.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The belly bands are for incontinent dogs to catch little dribbles, not to catch a fill amount of urine from going to the bathroom and the diapers aren't much better. Plus your dog will not understand why it's there and will likely refuse to use it.

The pee pads are the best option other than a dog walker. They are scented to draw the dog to them and make them want to use them. If going that route, keep in a smaller area like a kitchen so they will bump into them walking around.

Truly sorry about your dogs diagnosis. All of us have been there at some point and it never gets easier each time.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry you and your boy are going through this. I went through something similar last fall with a little dog and it was exhausting. If a sitter were not possible and it were me; at this point, I would try the pee pads. Take one out and rub a little pee on it and then set it by the door you use to go outside and see what happens.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry for the diagnosis. You may be able to find an in-home dog-sitter for your pup during the day. I found a wonderful woman through my rescue organization and I have a dog with storm phobia and hip issues. It helps to know that someone is there with him the bulk of the day while my husband and I are at work. I take him to her home and he is now just as comfortable there as at my place. I'm in Chicago area and pay $20/day for in-home care for him. Most rates I've seen range from $20-$30. Your vets office might also have daycare for him so that he's not home alone. Just some ideas.


----------

